# M27 Ranger Aristocrat



## Chainring (Jan 30, 2016)

I started that project that I mentioned when I introduced myself, Mead Ranger Aristocrat. This is my first attempt, and learning as I go, wish me luck.
I got it all the way down to the frame today. The bottom bracket was in great shape, I'm assuming because of the super goo I found in there, wow, ha! M27 on the crank.
I also sand blasted the clad wheels. They might take longer than the bike itself?! Maybe I'll get a "today" wheelset for Sunday bombing arounds. The sprocket has "Patent January 1, 1923" forged on it's surface.
It's got a New Departure brake.....and hub maybe? I haven't cleaned it off yet so not sure about the hub, but seemed to be working perfectly. Disassembly of that will be interesting. Maybe a GoPro to make sure I put it back together right, uh?
I found a wooden tube of graphite in the toolbox, must have been used on the chain.
I'd like to get the saddle restored if anybody's knows a place. Great looking saddle but dry rotted. I'll put some pics of the parts on tomorrow.
Regards,
C


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jan 30, 2016)

So far, so good! Good crank and bearing is good news to me. There are probably enough members here to either accomplish what you want to guide you there.


----------



## Chainring (Jan 31, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> So far, so good! Good crank and bearing is good news to me. There are probably enough members here to either accomplish what you want to guide you there.




Thanks ST, I think you're right. Matter of fact Gary Mc just posted a great thread involving New Departure hubs in the General,..... including a schematic, lol.


----------



## Chainring (Jan 31, 2016)

Saving Tempest said:


> So far, so good! Good crank and bearing is good news to me. There are probably enough members here to either accomplish what you want to guide you there.




 My bad, the thread is in Prewar.


----------

